
In August, Apple App Store faced surge in iOS app installs from China - dingdongding
https://forums.developer.apple.com/thread/76693
======
dingdongding
My app had a surge of App Installs from China in August. When I went to
Google( I saw that this happened to a lot of people. Does anyone know what
happened?

[https://www.google.com/search?q=chinese+installs+app+store+a...](https://www.google.com/search?q=chinese+installs+app+store+august&oq=chin&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j69i59l2j69i60l3.2575j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

